# Willy Roberts barn find



## Capt. Roger (Oct 3, 2017)

1964 18' Willy Roberts


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Capt. Roger said:


> 1964 18' Willy Roberts
> View attachment 16717


Super cool!!
So what's the game plan?


----------



## Capt. Roger (Oct 3, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> Super cool!!
> So what's the game plan?


Complete restoration back to original. Teak deck removed, plywood deck cut out, fuel tank removed, live wells removed.


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

That's awesome. Are you going to reinstall the live wells?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very cool, another permanent weekend hobby...


----------



## Capt. Roger (Oct 3, 2017)

RobA said:


> That's awesome. Are you going to reinstall the live wells?


Yes sir!! I think the live wells are the best part of an old Willy. BTW The WR factory told me my 1964 is the oldest one out there.


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

Capt. Roger said:


> Yes sir!! I think the live wells are the best part of an old Willy. BTW The WR factory told me my 1964 is the oldest one out there.


Nice. That boat looks to be in great shape.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Did it have fiberglass over the wood?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Capt. Roger said:


> Yes sir!! I think the live wells are the best part of an old Willy. BTW The WR factory told me my 1964 is the oldest one out there.


Are the livewells located in the "sponsons"? This is an awesome project! Looking forward to seeing lots of photos


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I think the live wells are the sponsons. Or vice versa.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

cool skiff btw.


----------



## Capt. Roger (Oct 3, 2017)

CodyW said:


> Did it have fiberglass over the wood?


One very thin coat of finish glass


----------



## Capt. Roger (Oct 3, 2017)

yobata said:


> Are the livewells located in the "sponsons"? This is an awesome project! Looking forward to seeing lots of photos


Live wells were bolted to transom


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

That's is a whole new level of classic skiff, very cool.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweeeet!


----------



## Capt. Roger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Roger (Oct 3, 2017)

All the framing is made of Juniper and nailed together. All the framing is now bedded in West System epoxy and screwed .


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't wait to see it finished


----------

